# Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet



## marv04 (4. Juli 2011)

*Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Der ''OBRovsky Blog'' zeigt erstmals ein Bulldozer ES, welches auf bis zu 5.1 Ghz getaktet wurde und sowohl den CINEBENCH 11.5,- als auch den Super-PI -Test ohne Probleme durchläuft. Dabei soll es sich im Gegensatz zu den in den letzen Wochen getesteten FX-Prozessoren angeblich schon um ein neueres, überarbeitetes Bulldozer Modell handeln. Da dieser durch NDA Bestimmungen geschützt wird, werden konkrete Testergebnisse leider nicht gezeigt. 


http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-p4-vUj9rA3M/ThAp9NSlzrI/AAAAAAAAA2A/dXoWfvKpeSI/s400/newska1.png
>Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, handelt es sich bei dem verwendeten Mainboard um ein ASUS ROG Crosshair V Formula. 



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-aJTldEb1Kms/ThApx9sveSI/AAAAAAAAA14/dvIF3YKov_8/s400/cine11.png-oc.png
>Vergrößern



http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-roteoiOV-N0/ThApvJpAcEI/AAAAAAAAA1w/7TDEK93UsQY/s400/superpi_oc4.png
>Vergrößern








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haV93vh20Q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Quelle: OBRovsky Blog: Great breakthrough: AMD FX @ 5,1 GHz on AIR!


----------



## TBF_Avenger (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Langsam wirds mal echt Zeit für was konkretes
5,1 GHz echt schön und gut, aber die bringen nichts wenn der Bulli ne Ente ist.


----------



## da_exe (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Habs gerade noch in dem letzen Benchmark Thread verlinkt und dachte über ne Usenews nach. Wohl zu langsam 

Über 1.5V für 5.1 GHZ is schon ziemlich viel. Is zu hoffen das bei dem Finalen Chip noch was drin is bei weniger Spannung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



da_exe schrieb:


> (...)
> Über 1.5V für 5.1 GHZ is schon ziemlich viel. Is zu hoffen das bei dem Finalen Chip noch was drin is bei weniger Spannung.


 Sign.
Aber 5,1 GHz unter Luft hört sich sehr gut an!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



da_exe schrieb:


> Habs gerade noch in dem letzen Benchmark Thread verlinkt und dachte über ne Usenews nach. Wohl zu langsam
> 
> Über 1.5V für 5.1 GHZ is schon ziemlich viel. Is zu hoffen das bei dem Finalen Chip noch was drin is bei weniger Spannung.



Finde es in Ordnung, 4.8 @ waku unter 1.5 Volt wird da hoffentlich machbar, mit 2000er ddr3 Rams und 990er Chipsatz gekoppelt mit ner 5970 oder GTX580 und tschüss


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Max TDP 186 Watt 

Ich finde den Test dennoch nichtssagend, wenn ich keine Ergebnisse sehe. Immerhin haben sie wohl das Taktproblem im Griff.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Max TDP 186 Watt
> 
> Ich finde den Test dennoch nichtssagend, wenn ich keine Ergebnisse sehe. Immerhin haben sie wohl das Taktproblem im Griff.


 Ich sehe es auch gerade 
Aber man darf gespannt sein, was Bulldozer so bringt.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Max TDP 186 Watt
> 
> Ich finde den Test dennoch nichtssagend, wenn ich keine Ergebnisse sehe. Immerhin haben sie wohl das Taktproblem im Griff.



Der Test sagt viel aus, 1. Das man mit schon mit nem Noctua vernünftige OC Ergebnisse herbekommt, 2. Das das Ding auch wirklich auf dem ASUS ROG Crosshair V Formula läuft.  PrimeStable..

Es wäre schon interessant ein paar Gametests und Vergleiche, aber bitte nicht wieder peinliche 3dMark punkte Ergebnisse.

Naja hauptsache BF3 läuft dann ob Ivy oder Bulli mir doch scheissegal


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Was erwartet ihr denn für eine TDP bei einer Spannung von über 1,5V


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Sign.
> Aber 5,1 GHz unter Luft hört sich sehr gut an!



Wo steht denn, dass das unter Luft ist?



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Max TDP 186 Watt


 
Das ist garantiert ein Auslesefehler.


----------



## da_exe (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Was den Speicher angeht, scheint ja wie versprochen was mehr zu gehn. 
Die Abwärme bei dem Ergebnis und die Timings vom Speicher hätte er ruhig noch zeigen können. Oder fällt sowas auch unters NDA?



> Wo steht denn, dass das unter Luft ist?



Das Video is angepriesen das es unter air is.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist garantiert ein Auslesefehler.


 
Ich glaube das nicht, da sich die 186W auf die 1,5V+ beziehen, und nicht auf die Standard vCore. 
Also die Anzeige ändert sich, wenn man übertaktet oder die Spannung erhöht - vertrauen würde ich der Anzeige trotzdem nicht 
Habe das mal bei einem X6 1055t gesehen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Naja wenn man sich das Video angucken würde und nicht immer gleich drauflos etwas schreiben würde, könnte man erkennen das sich der nicht allzu kleine Noctua dh14 auf dem Asus ROG gemütlich gemacht hat..

TDP 186W, ja und? Wenn ihr ein problem damit habt, kauft euch doch ein AMD APU mit 18 Watt.. viel spass damit


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das nicht, da sich die 186W auf die 1,5V+ beziehen, und nicht auf die Standard vCore.


 
Bei mir ändert sich nichts, wenn ich die CPU übertakte, der TDP Wert ist immer der gleiche.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Ich habe mal einen CPUz Screen gesehen, aber den finde ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## butter_milch (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Wenn die Stümper doch endlich mal richtige Benchmarks von der CPU machen könnten um zu zeigen was sie überhaupt drauf hat... oder will AMD sich mit dem Duke messen?


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Genial!


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass das unter Luft ist?
> (...)





> Next "FX weekend" TEASER - *5,1 GHz on AIR!*




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Endlich mal was konkretes zu sehen 

Vielleicht überlege ich ja wirklich auf Bulli umzurüsten


----------



## NCphalon (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Seit wann lesen solche Programme die TDP korrekt aus? Dazu müsste ja irgendwo in der Stromversorgung en Amperemeter eingebaut sein, das den aktuellen Strom misst um daraus den Verbrauch zu berechnen und das glaub ich net (bei den Strömen^^). Und höhere Spannung muss net zwingend en höheren Verbrauch bedeuten, wenn dann schon Spannung und Strom und der Strom is ja laut Erfahrung bei AMD immer etwas niedriger (0,2V mehr Spannung, selbe TDP).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Jeder Hersteller definiert seine TDP anders, da gibts nichtmal Richtlinien, da gehts oft sogar nur um Marketing.


----------



## schneiderbernd (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Geil,
> 
> Seh schon jetzt den ersten Intel-Fanboy, der irgendwo einen Fehler sucht oder was schlecht macht


na das wäre ja dumm....hoffentlich rocken die Bulldozer wirklich so gut damit Intel endlich wieder mal Konkurenz hat und die Preise evtl. fallen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> na das wäre ja dumm....hoffentlich rocken die Bulldozer wirklich so gut damit Intel endlich wieder mal Konkurenz hat und die Preise evtl. fallen.


 Das würde mich auch freuen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Da würde sich jeder hier freuen


----------



## Jan565 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Der erst erfreuliche Thread über Bulldozer seit langem. Wenn das wirklich war ist, davon gehe ich dies mal schon aus, dann haben die in gutes Stück Technik da liegen. 

Allerdings frage ich mich, warum AMD sich nach solchen ergebnissen nicht ganz schnell daran macht, die Teile auf den Markt zu bringen? Ich würde dafür einige Teile aus meinem PC verkaufen wenn die wirklich so gut gehen. 

Ganz klar Hut ab dafür! Sandy Bridge ging ähnlich ab bevor er raus war. Ich frage mich nur, ob es jemals einen Quad geben wird, der an den 955BE @ 7,2GHz ram kommt.


----------



## Silmare (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Trotz 5Ghz dennoch über 10 sec bei superpi...


----------



## patricknrw (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

super, 1,6Volt hau mich weg, der das OC gemacht dem hat man wohl in hirn geschissen , sorry
der hat ja sowas von keine ahnung, das ding leuchtet unter dem headspreader!
die dinger sind doch 32nm oder nicht, das die CPU überhaupt funktioniert ist ein wunder, auf der VCore läuft er höhstens 2 Wochen dann ist ein "Schwazer Bildschrim" angesagt , wenn er überhaubt weiß was 32nm bedeuten. höhsten 1,4V und dann unter WaKü brauchbar.
und auch wenn die cpu das schaffen sollte dann hat intel gewonnen. wer macht den sowas??? völlig unbrauchbar wie immer bei AMD....


----------



## NCphalon (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

@patricknrw: Hmmm, sagt dir der Begriff "Test" etwas? Das steht meistens für einen Zeitraum der deutlich unter 2 Wochen liegt, ich würde sogar sagen er hat Takt und Spannung nach den Benchmarks sofort wieder gesenkt


----------



## Stricherstrich (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



Silmare schrieb:


> Trotz 5Ghz dennoch über 10 sec bei superpi...



SuperPi ist das nichtssagenste intelfreudigste Programm der Welt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Juli 2011)

patricknrw schrieb:


> super, 1,6Volt hau mich weg, der das OC gemacht dem hat man wohl in hirn geschissen , sorry
> der hat ja sowas von keine ahnung, das ding leuchtet unter dem headspreader!
> die dinger sind doch 32nm oder nicht, das die CPU überhaupt funktioniert ist ein wunder, auf der VCore läuft er höhstens 2 Wochen dann ist ein "Schwazer Bildschrim" angesagt , wenn er überhaubt weiß was 32nm bedeuten. höhsten 1,4V und dann unter WaKü brauchbar.
> und auch wenn die cpu das schaffen sollte dann hat intel gewonnen. wer macht den sowas??? völlig unbrauchbar wie immer bei AMD....




Was ist an 1,6V auf kurze Zeit schon schlimm 

Ich hab zwar  eine 45nm CPU aber habe dere schon 1,7V gegeben!! (UNTER LUFT)
Und die lebt heute noch !!



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> SuperPi ist das nichtssagenste intelfreudigste Programm der Welt.




Zumal SuperPI nur einen KErn testet und nicht alle!! Dann sähe das zwischen 2600k und Bulldozer wieder ganz anders aus!!

Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost!!


----------



## patricknrw (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Bin kein Intel Fanboy, ich wurde nur von Intel erleuchtet  bzw. wachgerüttelt, was ich die ganzen Jahre verpasst habe mit meinem AMD System...nie wieder AMD....untershied wie Tag und nacht, mittlerweise 6 PCs im Haus 2 Gaming PC HTPC Server usw. und alles auf Intel umgerüstet.
Ich teste zwischendurch die AMD System wurde aber leider bisher nicht überzeugt nur damals kurz beim 955BE der war nicht schlecht zum damiligen zeitpunkt und bei den ersten 939 AMD64 CPUs die hatte ich auch, wie gesagt das war mal...


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



patricknrw schrieb:


> (...)


 Momentan hast du Recht.
Aber wer weiß, vllt. wird Bulldozer etwas.
Bulldozer kann aber auch ein FAIL sein, wir wissen es erst nach dem Realease!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



patricknrw schrieb:


> Bin kein Intel Fanboy, ich wurde nur von Intel erleuchtet  bzw. wachgerüttelt, was ich die ganzen Jahre verpasst habe mit meinem AMD System...nie wieder AMD....untershied wie Tag und nacht, mittlerweise 6 PCs im Haus 2 Gaming PC HTPC Server usw. und alles auf Intel umgerüstet.
> Ich teste zwischendurch die AMD System wurde aber leider bisher nicht überzeugt nur damals kurz beim 955BE der war nicht schlecht zum damiligen zeitpunkt und bei den ersten 939 AMD64 CPUs die hatte ich auch, wie gesagt das war mal...


 

Was ist denn wie Tag und Nacht? Also beim zocken hatte ich noch nie Probleme, zumal z.B ein X6 etwa 25% in BFBC2 ausgelastet wird...

Wenn ich mindestens so 50-60 FPS in Games habe auf höchster Auflösung und mit allen Filter etc. bin ich zufrieden, da ich weiss dass das menschliche Auge schon ab ca. 35FPS keinen Unterschied mehr sieht zu mehr Bildern pro Sekunden.. und ich sowieso meist Vsync aktiviert habe...

In manchen Applikationen wie Rendern mit Maya oder 3dmax mag Intel schneller sein, das brauch ich aber eh nicht, von dem her ist es mir doch Schnuppe!

Wenn man sich so die AMD und Intel Website anschaut sieht man auch dass das Zielpublikum ein völlig anderes ist. Fürs zocken reicht auch in 3 Jahren noch ein X6 und wird nicht 100% ausgelastet sein.

Was viel wichtiger ist als ein dummer Prozessor ist die Softwareentwicklung.


----------



## Klutten (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Wenn ihr dieser News eine Chance des Überlebens einräumen möchtet, dann unterhaltet euch bitte sachlich über die Eckpunkte, die im Startbeitrag genannt sind. Was hier auf den letzten Seiten zu lesen war, lässt mich eher dahingehend tendieren, die News als Spam-Pool zu schließen. Also tut euch selbst einen Gefallen...


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Abwärme?
Stromverbrauch?
Pro Takt Leistung?

Bevor die 3 sachen nicht klar sind ist die Übertaktung auf 5,1Ghz schonmal völlig uninteressant und nichtssagend.
Wobei zumindest der Silver Arrow für sich spricht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Naja die ~10s bei Spi sagen schon etwas aus, aber nicht viel, da die Latenzen nicht bekannt sind. Aber eins ist wahrscheinlich jetzt schon klar, hier kann der AMD nicht mit einem Intel meinetwegen dem 2600k mit ziehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Es sind zwischen 10 und 19,9 Sekunden.


----------



## watercooled (4. Juli 2011)

5,1GHz? Sabber  

Bin echt mal gespannt wie der Bulli so wird!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



patricknrw schrieb:


> Bin kein Intel Fanboy, ich wurde nur von Intel erleuchtet  bzw. wachgerüttelt, was ich die ganzen Jahre verpasst habe mit meinem AMD System...nie wieder AMD....untershied wie Tag und nacht, mittlerweise 6 PCs im Haus 2 Gaming PC HTPC Server usw. und alles auf Intel umgerüstet.
> Ich teste zwischendurch die AMD System wurde aber leider bisher nicht überzeugt nur damals kurz beim 955BE der war nicht schlecht zum damiligen zeitpunkt und bei den ersten 939 AMD64 CPUs die hatte ich auch, wie gesagt das war mal...


 
Ich benutze sowohl AMD als auch Intel und bin sehr zufrieden und du kannst einen Test nicht als Maßstab nehmen.
Der i7 2600k braucht bei 5GHz auch eine Menge Spannung, da raucht es ebenso im Karton. AMD ist da nicht schlechter und 5GHz wird eh keiner als 24/7 Einstellung lassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Amd braucht dafür @Stock aktuell mehr Spannung. Und die ES sagen bisher auch nix Gegenteiliges.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es sind zwischen 10 und 19,9 Sekunden.


 
Du hast recht, aber ein 2600k schafft @4300MHz einen Durchlauf in unter 9s. --> Quelle

Gut es ist ein wenig früh für einen Vergleich, aber so gut sieht das für AMD nicht aus.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Solange das Ding @ 1.5 Volt die Nullen und Einsen richtig aneinander anordnet ist mir der Stromverbauch / Spannung eigentlich Wuppe

@hirschi94-, jedoch wird wie gesagt nur 1 Kern genutzt bei SuperPi.. 

Die Gesamtleistung der CPU damit zu vergleichen geht so nicht auf. Da steckt mehr dahinter als 4x Leistung eines Kernes = CPU Leistung 



ps: Frag den Walter <---


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Du hast recht, aber ein 2600k schafft @4300MHz einen Durchlauf in unter 9s. --> Quelle
> 
> Gut es ist ein wenig früh für einen Vergleich, aber so gut sieht das für AMD nicht aus.


 
Bis auf deen Wechsel der Architektur sah es bisher in keinem leak besonders gut für den AMD aus.


----------



## H@buster (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

TDP ist Thermal Design Power.
Also wie viel das Ding designet ist aus der Dose zu ziehen.
Wenn der Enduser da seine Spannung verdoppelt und verdreifacht ändert das nichts daran, für wie viel Verlustleistung der Chip ausgelegt ist!

=> Auslesefehler. 186W TPD, glaubt doch kein Mensch. Also ob das Teil so viel ziehen würde wie meine Grafikkarte


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Blödsinn.
TDP ist ein Maß für die Abwärme.
Das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun wieviel Strom eigentlich verbraucht wird.


----------



## patricknrw (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was ist denn wie Tag und Nacht? Also beim zocken hatte ich noch nie Probleme, zumal z.B ein X6 etwa 25% in BFBC2 ausgelastet wird...
> 
> Wenn ich mindestens so 50-60 FPS in Games habe auf höchster Auflösung und mit allen Filter etc. bin ich zufrieden, da ich weiss dass das menschliche Auge schon ab ca. 35FPS keinen Unterschied mehr sieht zu mehr Bildern pro Sekunden.. und ich sowieso meist Vsync aktiviert habe...
> 
> ...


 
aha
ok
35fps oder 60fps ist schon ein mächtiger unterschied und wenn man permanent über 90fps hat macht es richtig spaß, und sag mir was du willst man sieht es spätestens bei der mausbewegen und der reaktion ist aber eigentlich ein anderes Thema.
und shooter unter 60 fps ist eigentlich nicht spielbar, denn erst über 60 fps ist es wie man so schön sagt "smooth" 
und man merkts aber 

aber du hast auch recht mit der Softwareentwicklung, die Games Programierer machen momentan nur bockmist, auf Konsolen werden die games auf über 60 FPS optimiert bei PCs muß man Potente Hardware kaufen obwohl ein kleiner Athlon II X4 oder eine Core2Quad ala 84xx 9xxx mehr leistung haben sollte als eine XBox oder PS3, von den Momentanen Grafikkarten erst garnicht gesprochen, warum zum teufel läuft auf diesen System z.B. Black Ops mit ca. 35- 90 FPS???? Havana 45 FPS unspielbar! ab dem i5 oder Phenom X6 bei 75- 91Fps??? L3 Cache???? oder was?? glaub ich nicht


----------



## xeonsys (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Langsam wirds mal echt Zeit für was konkretes


ja bitte pcgh.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Das gibts erst wenn das NDA endet, kurz vor bzw. zu Release.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Amd braucht dafür @Stock aktuell mehr Spannung. Und die ES sagen bisher auch nix Gegenteiliges.


 
Ich wusste nicht, dass du ein Bulldozer Modell bei dir zu Hause hast, als dass du deine Vermutung hier als Tatsache verkaufen kannst.  



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> TDP ist ein Maß für die Abwärme.
> Das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun wieviel Strom eigentlich verbraucht wird.


 
Ist aber ein Anhaltspunkt. Eine 130 Watt TDP CPU wird auch mehr Strom benötigen als eine 95 Watt TDP CPU. Besondern wenn es innerhalb eines Fertigungsverfahren und Hersteller ist, wie z.B. der i7 930 und der i5 760.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Solange das Ding @ 1.5 Volt die Nullen und Einsen richtig aneinander anordnet ist mir der Stromverbauch / Spannung eigentlich Wuppe
> 
> @hirschi94-, jedoch wird wie gesagt nur 1 Kern genutzt bei SuperPi..
> 
> Die Gesamtleistung der CPU damit zu vergleichen geht so nicht auf. Da steckt mehr dahinter als 4x Leistung eines Kernes = CPU Leistung


 
Ich weis, das Spi nur einen Kern nutzt. Ist doch als Vergleich viel besser.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Es wurden doch schon Screens mit Spannungen veröffentlich.
Außerdem hab ich nen NDA unterschrieben.


Natürlich ist es ein Anhaltspunkt. Aber es lässt keine genaue Aussage zu, da es die Abwärme angibt, nicht die Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Cross-Flow (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Für mich selbst war Mitte 2010 schluss mit Amd ... am gleichen Tag als es hieß kein Bulli @ AM3 kam das 1156 in Haus - nun ausgetauscht gegen ein 1155 und das war zumindest CPU Leistungsmäßig die schlauere Lösung.

Das Bulli ein "über"Prozessor wird, daran glaube ich und auch viele andere nicht. Nach alles was man so lesen kann wird die IPC vom Lynnfield nicht geschlagen, das währe zumindest für den Poweruser das mindeste gewesen was man erwarten darf. Einige Quellen sprechen z.T. von einer leistung Vergleichbar mit einem X6 1100T - wenn nicht alle 4 Module voll ausgelastet werden können.

Der ES Buill packt 5,1 GHZ ? Interesannt wie er sich gegen nen 2500K @ 4,2 GHZ schlägt - welcher weniger Spannung aufnimmt und wohl einfacher zu Kühlen ist.

Und nochwas OT:

Wie kommen manche Menschen eigentlich auf die Idee das das Auge ( oder das Hirn ) eh nicht mehr als 35 FPS verarbeiten kann ? Schonmal was von Bewegungsunschärfe gehört ? Das ist der Grund warum uns normale Filme im TV mit ihren aufgenommenen 24 FPS flüssig vorkommen ... Also bitte keine Halbwarheiten verbreiten. Bei PC Spielen tritt dieser Bewegungsunschärfeeffekt nicht auf ausser ihr spielt auf nem 11 Jahre alten TFT da ist das Quasi eingebaut 

35 FPS reichen in vielen Fällen nicht zum flüssigen zoggen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein Anhaltspunkt. Aber es lässt keine genaue Aussage zu, da es die Abwärme angibt, nicht die Leistungsaufnahme.


 
Die TDP ist auch nicht genau, da es keinen einheitlichen Standard gibt, jeder Hersteller kocht sein eigenes Süppchen.


----------



## xeonsys (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das gibts erst wenn das NDA endet, kurz vor bzw. zu Release.



diesen monat noch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



xeonsys schrieb:


> diesen monat noch?


 
Frag lieber nach dem Jahr.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die TDP ist auch nicht genau, da es keinen einheitlichen Standard gibt, jeder Hersteller kocht sein eigenes Süppchen.


 
Das weiß ich auch. Die TDP Angaben von Intel und AMD kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen.
Darum ging es mir aber auch gar nicht. Es ging lediglich darum was die TDp angibt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



xeonsys schrieb:


> diesen monat noch?



Ich denke eher September, frühstens.


----------



## Fatalii (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

NDA? Nur mal so ne Frage, aber wie kommst du zu der zweifelhaften Ehre?
Sorry, dass ich so blöd frage, aber ich bin noch nicht so lange mit von der Partie hier.

To Topic:
Allem Anschein nach, steckt wohl doch Potenzial in den Bulldozern, auch wenn es hier keine Angabe zu FPS, Pro Takt und Kernleistung gibt.
Ich bin gespannt!. 
Aber über 1,5Volt??? Da würd ich doch glatt ne Pfanne auf den Heatspreader mit WLP schmeißen und mir n Omlette zaubern. 
OBR und seine Kollegen hocken garantiert vor diversen Foren und lachen sich schlapp. Nach dem Motto ääättschh wir Wissen mehr
MfG Andy


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Das mit dem NDA war natürlich nur ein Spaß um den quanti ein wenig zu fobben.


----------



## Sturmi (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Hm, 5,1 GHz wären natürlich nicht schlecht. Andererseits seh ich das immer so: Wenn ich der Hersteller wäre und meine CPU wäre so toll, ich würde das von allen Dächern schrein. Denn dann würden doch wohl einige Leute warten und sich dann für meine CPU entscheiden. Aber diese ewige Geheimhaltung von AMD kommt mir komisch vor.


----------



## marv04 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



Sturmi schrieb:


> Hm, 5,1 GHz wären natürlich nicht schlecht. Andererseits seh ich das immer so: Wenn ich der Hersteller wäre und meine CPU wäre so toll, ich würde das von allen Dächern schrein. Denn dann würden doch wohl einige Leute warten und sich dann für meine CPU entscheiden. Aber diese ewige Geheimhaltung von AMD kommt mir komisch vor.



Stimmt. Aber vllt. soll es ja eine Überraschung werden. 

AMD FX Processor

Wenn ich mir da dieses Video angucke wirkt AMD aber doch sehr selbstsicher.


----------



## .Mac (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



marv04 schrieb:


> AMD FX Processor
> 
> Wenn ich mir da dieses Video anguck wirkt AMD aber doch sehr selbstsicher.


 
Was sollen sie denn sonst machen? Weinend in Werbevideos entschuldigen das man es mal wieder nicht reißt? 
Eine Firma muss selbststicher auftreten, sonst haben Sie von vornherein verloren.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



marv04 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber vllt. soll es ja eine Überraschung werden.
> 
> AMD FX Processor
> 
> Wenn ich mir da dieses Video angucke wirkt AMD aber doch sehr selbstsicher.


 
Ist doch nur dumme "amifhafte" Werbung.
Dramatische Musik, motorengeräusche wenns um den Turbo geht, das FX drangeklascht.


----------



## marv04 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Whatever 

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass AMD wohl kaum so übertreiben würde, wenn nichts dahinter wäre. Umso größer wäre hinterher die Enttäuschung.

Vorerst bleibt es bei einem Gedanken der Hoffnung


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Bisher kam von AMD eigentlich nicht wirklich viel außer vllt nen paar lustige Videos.


----------



## marv04 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

AMD hat halt im Moment keine Zeit dazu, schließlich schwimmen sie doch dank APU's geradezu im Erfolg, weswegen die Bulldozer ja auch verschoben wurden *Zwinker*


----------



## Jan565 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

5,1GHz ist eine Hausnummer, keine Frage. 

Aber was hier viele nicht bedenken, er läuft mit 1,6V und 5,1GHz unter LUFT! Das Packt kein Intel! 

Super Pi mit über 10 sekunden. Dabei ist auch nicht klar ob ein Modul oder ein Kern genutzt wurde. Ich glaube eher ein Kern und nicht das Modul. AMD wird damit zwar nicht an die IPC von Intel ran kommen, das hat auch nie einer gesagt, aber mehr als vorher mit den P2. Der BD ist auf Multithreading ausgelegt und nicht Single, was der Super Pi nun einmal ist. 

Ich glaube eher das AMD damit zeigen will, dass die schon gut Prozessoren haben. 

Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt was der bringt wenn der wirklich da ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Was bitte packt kein Intel?
Sandy Bridge: Core i7-2600K mit 5 GHz unter Luftkühlung - quad-core, overclocking, übertakten, core i7, luftkühlung, sandy bridge

Mit dem Unterschied das der Intel wohl dennoch schneller ist wegen der besseren pro Takt Leistung.

Und bei Super Pi bitte zwischen 10 und 19,9 Sekunden. Mehr wissen wir nicht.


Das Problem am BD ist halt wie gesagt das er auf Multiithreading ausglegt ist - und das wird nach wie vor kaum genutzt, tolle Wurst.


----------



## Jan565 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Du hast gerade selber bewiesen das das kein Intel packt. 

Ich Sprach davon das der AMD 1,6Vc bei 5,1GHz und das unter Luft! Der Intel hat eine deutlich kleinere Spannung und dadurch auch eine deutlich geringere Abwärme. Denn die Spannung hat schon einiges mit der Abwärme zu tun besonders bei einem unterschied von 0,3V und mehr. 

Ob der Intel jetzt wirklich in Anwendungen mehr Leistung hat, finde ich, ist nicht gezeigt. Aber ein wunder erwarte ich auch nicht mehr. Er wird besser sein als der X6 keine Frage, aber wirklich so schnell wie der SB, muss sich echt noch zeigen. AMD hat mit dem BD schon mal einen weg in die richtige Richtung gemacht. Braucht zwar mehr Kerne(Module) um an Intel ran zu kommen, aber vielleicht schaffen die es damit wieder den Anschluss zu bekommen. Ob jetzt 4 oder 8 Kerne ist doch egal, die Leistung zählt, nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Was hab ich denn damit bewiesen? Das der Intel besser ist, mehr nicht 
Findest du mehr Spannung für gleiche Leistung etwa toll? 


Und so egal ist da nicht.
Anwendungen und Games lassen sich nicht unentlich parallelisieren, irgendwann ist Schluss.
Und da hat Intel aktuell das bessere Paket, 4(-6) Kerne + hohe Leistung pro Takt.


----------



## H@buster (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Natürlich ist TDP und Leistungsaufnahme bei CPUs das gleiche 
Liegt daran, dass bei diesen Bauteilen die Leistungsaufnahme und Abwärme das gleiche sind 
Oder wo geht die Energie sonst hin? 
Kinetische Energie? Also meine CPU ist mir noch nicht entgegengesprungen 
Und Photonen werden da (außer im IR-Bereich) auch nicht emittiert. Sonst würden CPUs leuchten und/oder wir alle Krebs bekommen.


Das einzig "blöde" an der TDP ist, dass sie in grobe Klassen eingeteilt ist und manche Hersteller gerne mal schummeln.
Denn an sich soll die TDP ein Maß dafür sein, wie groß die Kühleinheit dimensioniert werden muss. Gab bei Grafikkarten da in der Vergangenheit schon Probleme, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



marv04 schrieb:


> Whatever
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass AMD wohl kaum so übertreiben würde, wenn nichts dahinter wäre. Umso größer wäre hinterher die Enttäuschung.
> 
> Vorerst bleibt es bei einem Gedanken der Hoffnung


 
Teldafax hat bis zu letzt alles versprochen und heute sind sie pleite. 



H@buster schrieb:


> Und Photonen werden da (außer im IR-Bereich) auch nicht emittiert. Sonst würden CPUs leuchten und/oder wir alle Krebs bekommen.



Hmm.. Wärmestrahlung ist also keine elektromagnetische Strahlung. Da haben sie mir im Physik Studium dann aber wirklich Unsinn beigebracht.


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Teldafax hat bis zu letzt alles versprochen und heute sind sie pleite.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Wärmestrahlung ist also keine elektromagnetische Strahlung. Da haben sie mir im Physik Studium dann aber wirklich Unsinn beigebracht.


 
Jede art von Strahlung is ungesund aber ich beantworte es mit einem Weisen ZITAT: Nur die Dosis macht das Gift.
Jeder der glaubt das WLAN,HANDY/Masten ects. alle dinge die ein Hochfrequentestrahlung ausstrahlen oder / Elecktromagnetsiche Felder  nicht auf zellulärer eben irgend einen schäden anrichten ist sehr naiv.
Die Frage die sich stellt wie stark muss der ELECTROSMOGE sein damit es sofort zu Zellentartungen kommt ?? Man kann dies eher als Langzeitfolgen betrachten.
(Der Körper verkraftet einiges an Strahlung BSP natürliche Radioaktivestrahlung usw nur irgendwann ist das Maximum erreicht)


----------



## H@buster (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm.. Wärmestrahlung ist also keine elektromagnetische Strahlung. Da haben sie mir im Physik Studium dann aber wirklich Unsinn beigebracht.


 Wärmestrahlung ist im IR (Infrarot) Bereich Du Schlaumeier 
Genau deswegen ist da ja die Klammer in dem Satz xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich stellt wie stark muss der ELECTROSMOGE sein damit es sofort zu Zellentartungen kommt ?? Man kann dies eher als Langzeitfolgen betrachten.
> (Der Körper verkraftet einiges an Strahlung BSP natürliche Radioaktivestrahlung usw nur irgendwann ist das Maximum erreicht)



Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Je kleiner die Frequenz ist, desto mehr Energie steckt drin und desto schneller geht es. Man muss schon sehr lange vor einem Funkmast hocken um überhaupt was zu merken, das passiert im normalen Bereich einfach nicht.



H@buster schrieb:


> Wärmestrahlung ist im IR (Infrarot) Bereich Du Schlaumeier
> Genau deswegen ist da ja die Klammer in dem Satz xD



Hmm, dann mal anders gesagt.
Ein elektrischer Strom erzeugt ein Magnetfeld, demnach ist ein Magnetfeld um die CPU, dieses Magnetfeld bezieht Energie von der CPU. Schwupps hast du einen weiteren Energieträger außer der Wärmestrahlung.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Wegen den Spannungen für die Verschiedenen CPU´s (AMD / INTEL)



mr.dude schrieb:


> Da AMD und Intel unterschiedliche Fertigungen nutzen, SOI vs Bulk, ist das eh nur bedingt vergleichbar.


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Je kleiner die Frequenz ist, desto mehr Energie steckt drin und desto schneller geht es. Man muss schon sehr lange vor einem Funkmast hocken um überhaupt was zu merken, das passiert im normalen Bereich einfach nicht.


 
Stimm ich vollens zu nur wo bewegen wir uns beim WLAN ? Oder Handy -  Wlan von 2,4 - 5,7 Ghz glaub ich(kommt aufn standart an) aber sie gehn eh nimmer höher weil die geweschwindigkeit nicht merkbar steigerbar ist ^^
Gesund is es sicher nicht STICHWORT bluthinrnschranke ....
(Den zeitfaktor darf nie auser betracht gelassen werden ein WLAN is sicher 300 tage im jahr dauern on immer auf FULL throttle und das faktisch ein leben lang ...... da erledingt der fAKTOR zeit den rest )
Und fast alles STRAHLT sogar wir  - Supraleitung wär geil jeder kühlt sein Zimmer auf  −273,15 grad ab und dann ROCKEN die electronen nur so dahin


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



H@buster schrieb:


> Natürlich ist TDP und Leistungsaufnahme bei CPUs das gleiche
> Liegt daran, dass bei diesen Bauteilen die Leistungsaufnahme und Abwärme das gleiche sind
> Oder wo geht die Energie sonst hin?
> Kinetische Energie? Also meine CPU ist mir noch nicht entgegengesprungen
> ...


 
Die TDP ist ein grobes Maß für die Abwärme, das hat mit der Leistungsaufnahme nur sehr bedingt etwas zu tun.
Test: Intel

Schau hier mal das letzte Diagramm an. Differenz Idle und Vollast.
Mal abgesehen davon das dort komplett nicht eingerechnet werden kann was die CPU in Idle verbraucht siehst du das die TDP nichts mit der Leistungsaufnahme zu tun hat - außer das sie im gewissen Maße zusammenhängen.

Weiterhin kann man die TDP von Intel und AMD gar nicht miteinander vergleichen, da beide sie unterschiedlich angeben.


----------



## H@buster (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

@ Golden Mic: Die Messungen sind am "gesamten System" gemacht. Daher höchst uninteressant MMn, da alle möglichen Bauteile da mit reinspielen (Netzteileffizienz, Spannungswandler, etc)

Und hey, passt doch. Die Differenz steht da mit 123W für den 980X und der hat 130W TDP. Passt doch, wo ist das Problem? 
Dass jeder Hersteller den Wert da irgendwie anders angibt und rumtrickst um die eigenen Produkte sparsamer aussehen zu lassen ist doch wohl jedem klar 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein elektrischer Strom erzeugt ein Magnetfeld, demnach ist ein Magnetfeld um die CPU, dieses Magnetfeld bezieht Energie von der CPU. Schwupps hast du einen weiteren Energieträger außer der Wärmestrahlung.


 
NOEZ, Ich hab meine CPU Übertaktet und jetzt hat das Magnetfeld meinen Festplatteninhalt gelöscht :3

Ist zwar wohl vorhanden, aber alles andere als homogen und auch an sich so schwach, dass mans vernachlässigen kann....

*Überlegt jetzt, ob es in einer CPU so schöne Magnetfeldauslöschung wie bei einer Toroidspule geben kann*


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Mir ist auch klar das die Messungen für das ganze System sind.
Allerdings ist die CPU das einzige was vollbelastet wird, also kommt der Großteil des Stromverbrauchs auch von dieser.
Ich wollte damit lediglich zeigen das die TDP die Abwärme angibt und nicht die Leistungsaufnahme - auch nicht über Ecken 

Und die 123Watt sind allein die Differenz. Da fehlt die Menge, die der Prozessor im Idle verbraucht usw.
Man kann das so nicht rechnen.


----------



## uk3k (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

ich finds so süß wie ihr euch über die IPC von CPUs streitet von denen bei einer noch garnichts genaues bekannt ist 
Auch wenn Super-Pi ein gewisser Indikator sein mag, sagt ausgerechnet dieses Programm reichlich wenig über die tatsächliche (Alltags-)Leistung aus!
Was bringen mir 5s in SPi wenn ich meine CPU beim Zocken zu schwach ist? Was bringts wenn ich trotz 5s Rekord 4 Stunden zum Video transcodieren brauche? Wollt ihr euch nicht lieber streiten wenn Benchmarks verfügbar sind die zumindest "etwas" realitätsnaher sind?

Zum Thema Verlustleistung->Abwärme: Angenommen die TDP würde exakt die thermische Abwärme beschreiben, würde das dennoch bedeuten dass die effektive Leistungsaufnahme doppelt!!! so hoch sein kann, da bei elektronischen Schaltungen bis zu 50% der aufgenommenen Leistung in Wärme gewandelt werden. Einen tatsächlichen Rückschluss kann man dadurch  aber nicht ziehen! Als (ehmaliger? ) Physikstudent sollte Quantenslipstream das aber auch wissen 

Würde einfach mal ruhig bleiben und auf verwertbare, glaubwürdige Benchmark warten, bevor ich mich zu Aussagen wie "an Intel kommt eh keiner ran" hinreisen lasse. Die Vergangenheit hat mehrfach gezeigt dass AMD durchaus Potenzial hat die Konkurenz zu überflügeln, auch wenn man davon in den letzten Jahren nicht wirklich viel Gebrauch gemacht hat...
Und selbst wenn die Bullis "nur" auf Augenhöhe mit nem i-5/7 sein sollten, hat AMD zuletzt immer für günstige CPUs mit durchaus guter Leistung gesorgt. Letztendlich finde ich die Diskussion genauso lächerlich wie bei den Grafikkarten: "Meine GeForce ist 5% schnellerals deine ATI"..."Toll, sie schafft 105FPS statt 100, na wenn das mal keine 200€ mehr wert ist..."

@patricknrw: gewöhn dir lieber mal ne gescheite Rechtschreibung an, wer Loblieder komponieren will sollte erstmal dafür sorgen dass man sie auch lesen kann ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen 

mfg


----------



## geo (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

Immer und immer wieder dieser unsachliche Fanboykrieg, das um sich werfen mit Halbwissen ist gerade wenn es um AMD, Intel, ATI und NV geht scheinbar Forensport geworden 
1. Die Versorgungsspannung einer CPU ist abhängig vom Design und sagt nichts über den Verbrauch aus!
2. Die TDP und der reale Verbrauch liegen meißt nicht all zu weit auseinander, da eine CPU beim arbeiten den Strom in Wärme umwandelt ist die TDP auch für die Kühlerhersteller eine Art Vorgabe was der Kühler für CPU xy leisten muß.

Ist doch nicht mehr so lang jetzt, ich warte bis die Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen  

@uk3k

 genau!


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



geo schrieb:


> Immer und immer wieder dieser unsachliche Fanboykrieg, das um sich werfen mit Halbwissen ist gerade wenn es um AMD, Intel, ATI und NV geht scheinbar Forensport geworden




ATI gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Für mich selbst war Mitte 2010 schluss mit Amd ... am gleichen Tag als es hieß kein Bulli @ AM3 kam das 1156 in Haus - nun ausgetauscht gegen ein 1155 und das war zumindest CPU Leistungsmäßig die schlauere Lösung.
> 
> Das Bulli ein "über"Prozessor wird, daran glaube ich und auch viele andere nicht. Nach alles was man so lesen kann wird die IPC vom Lynnfield nicht geschlagen, das währe zumindest für den Poweruser das mindeste gewesen was man erwarten darf. Einige Quellen sprechen z.T. von einer leistung Vergleichbar mit einem X6 1100T - wenn nicht alle 4 Module voll ausgelastet werden können.
> 
> ...




Naja in den Kinos waren es lange 20 FPS, und da laufen bekanntlich auch Actionfilme oder Sci-Fi Streifen wie Starwars. 

Hab mich noch etwas erkundig und erfahren dass es auch von Mensch zu Mensch anders ist, jedoch bei 60 FPS (Vsync) erscheint das Bild für 95% der Menschen als flüssig (auch unterbewusst).
Das Schlieren kann auch vom Bildschirm kommen, von der Reaktionszeit dessen. Wer noch ab und an LANs besucht wo es CS "Profispieler" hat, weiss dass diese noch Röhrenbildschirme nutzen weil die eine Reaktionszeit gegen 0ms haben. 

So viel TDP kann der Bulli auchnicht haben, der wird da ja auf 1.59 Volt mit einem DH-14 mit 1x Lüfter gekühlt, auch 4.5 würde reichen für 24/7 @ 1.45? @ Wakü

Die Frage ist wohl noch eher die des Preises, damit man die P/L einschätzen kann, und hier liegt momentan die Konkurrenz von Intel mit dem 2600k.
Allerdings würde ich auch einen Test mit 2000er Rams sehen und dem neuen Chipsatz.


----------



## Jan565 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was hab ich denn damit bewiesen? Das der Intel besser ist, mehr nicht
> Findest du mehr Spannung für gleiche Leistung etwa toll?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Intel ist auch besser keine Frage, habe auch nie das gegenteil bewiesen. Es Zeigt eher wieviel Takt potenzial in der neuen Architektur stecken kann von AMD. 1,6V ist auch eine Hausnummer, sehr viel, allerdings immer noch unter Luft. Zeigt auch schon, dass die CPU´s weniger Energie brauchen als im Screen angegeben. Ich könnte meinen P2 nie mit 1,6V unter Luft kühlen und das bei 5,1GHz. Da muss AMD entweder sehr stark an der Leistungsaufnahme gearbeitet haben oder es ist etwas an den Screens und dem Video Faul. 

Beim Parrallelisieren sind wir noch lange nicht an der Grenze, schließlich hat man schon im Server bereich 10-12 Kerner und da wird es die nächsten Jahre nicht weniger. Aber recht hast du auf jeden Fall, irgendwann ist ende und man brauch etwas neues.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



H@buster schrieb:


> NOEZ, Ich hab meine CPU Übertaktet und jetzt hat das Magnetfeld meinen Festplatteninhalt gelöscht :3
> 
> Ist zwar wohl vorhanden, aber alles andere als homogen und auch an sich so schwach, dass mans vernachlässigen kann....
> 
> *Überlegt jetzt, ob es in einer CPU so schöne Magnetfeldauslöschung wie bei einer Toroidspule geben kann*



Wenn die Leistungsaufnahme einer CPU so groß wird, dass das dabei entstehende Magnetfeld die Festplatten löscht, würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, was da wohl verkehrt gelaufen ist. 



uk3k schrieb:


> Einen tatsächlichen Rückschluss kann man dadurch  aber nicht ziehen! Als (ehmaliger? ) Physikstudent sollte Quantenslipstream das aber auch wissen


 
Ich habe ja auch gesagt, dass es ein Anhaltspunkt gibt, bei der gleichen Architektur eines Herstellers und daher den Vergleich i7 920 zu i5 750 gebracht. 
Sandy Bridge ist noch mal anders auch wenn es ebenfalls 95 Watt TDP CPUs sind und AMD ist noch mal wieder eine andere Schiene.


----------



## hanfi104 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Intel ist auch besser keine Frage, habe auch nie das gegenteil bewiesen. Es Zeigt eher wieviel Takt potenzial in der neuen Architektur stecken kann von AMD. 1,6V ist auch eine Hausnummer, sehr viel, allerdings immer noch unter Luft. Zeigt auch schon, dass die CPU´s weniger Energie brauchen als im Screen angegeben. Ich könnte meinen P2 nie mit 1,6V unter Luft kühlen und das bei 5,1GHz. Da muss AMD entweder sehr stark an der Leistungsaufnahme gearbeitet haben oder es ist etwas an den Screens und dem Video Faul.
> 
> Beim Parrallelisieren sind wir noch lange nicht an der Grenze, schließlich hat man schon im Server bereich 10-12 Kerner und da wird es die nächsten Jahre nicht weniger. Aber recht hast du auf jeden Fall, irgendwann ist ende und man brauch etwas neues.


 Ihr mit euren 1,6 V. Hab mein I7  920 auch schon auf 1,6 V betrieben sogar halbwegs stabil(nciht prime, windoof superPI) auch Luft , also nichts besonderes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ihr mit euren 1,6 V. Hab mein I7  920 auch schon auf 1,6 V betrieben sogar halbwegs stabil(nciht prime, windoof superPI) auch Luft , also nichts besonderes.


 
Das ist auch nur ein 4 Kerner, kein 4 Moduler.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Intel ist auch besser keine Frage, habe auch nie das gegenteil bewiesen. Es Zeigt eher wieviel Takt potenzial in der neuen Architektur stecken kann von AMD. 1,6V ist auch eine Hausnummer, sehr viel, allerdings immer noch unter Luft. Zeigt auch schon, dass die CPU´s weniger Energie brauchen als im Screen angegeben. Ich könnte meinen P2 nie mit 1,6V unter Luft kühlen und das bei 5,1GHz. Da muss AMD entweder sehr stark an der Leistungsaufnahme gearbeitet haben oder es ist etwas an den Screens und dem Video Faul.
> 
> Beim Parrallelisieren sind wir noch lange nicht an der Grenze, schließlich hat man schon im Server bereich 10-12 Kerner und da wird es die nächsten Jahre nicht weniger. Aber recht hast du auf jeden Fall, irgendwann ist ende und man brauch etwas neues.


 
1,6V sind in keinem Fall etwas positives.
Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will.


Und Server müssen auch andere Aufgaben durchführen als du, wenn du zocken willst.


----------



## DarkMo (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Beim Parrallelisieren sind wir noch lange nicht an der Grenze, schließlich hat man schon im Server bereich 10-12 Kerner und da wird es die nächsten Jahre nicht weniger. Aber recht hast du auf jeden Fall, irgendwann ist ende und man brauch etwas neues.


 also server mit heimanwender-pc's zu vergleichen is schon mutig ^^ da muss ich golden mic mal ganz doll recht geben. beim server is eine massive parallelisierung klar "einfach" zu gestalten. viele viele clients wollen zeitgleich bedient werden und das liese sich gut parallelisieren. im zweifelsfall pro anfrage ein thread. aber selbst hier gibts grenzen, denn angeforderte daten liegen zwecks redundanzfreiheit halt dann doch wieder sehr zentral auf wenigen oder gar einem datenträger. gut, datenbanken können ihre daten ja auch über mehrere platten verteilen ^^ aber trotz allem sind auch hier grenzen gesetzt. eine platte kann zu einem zeitpunkt nur einen auftrag bearbeiten. also selbst hier sind der parallelität schon grenzen gesetzt.

im desktop bereich is das noch viel schlimmer. bei games was zu parallelisieren is nich so ohne. bei strategiegames ginge das zum bsp gut. jede KI bekommt ihren eigenen thread und alle knnen parallel berechnet werden. bei 8 gegnern haste aber auch wieder nen schlussstrich dann bei 8 kernen. gut, mit 2 3 anderen parallelisierbaren dingern bekommt man so vllt nen 12kerner noch gut "ausgelastet" (also das jeder kern ne eigene aufgabe hat), aber dann is arscheinlich jeder kern mit 20% belastet oder so ^^ und viele berechnungen in solchen anwendungen sind von grund auf schon sequentieller natur. der nächste schritt bedingt das feststehende ergebnis des vorangegangenen. das liese sich einfach nich parallelisieren. die meiste parallelität lässt sich wohl für verschiedene betriebsmittel erreichen. also ein thread fürs laden/lesen von irgendwelchen dingen, parallel berechnungen für irgendwas un dann fehlten mir schon spontan die ideen ^^

also so parallelisierung is sicherlich kein allheilmittel. hmm, zumindest nich, wenn man nur wenige anwendungen laufen hat ^^ zocken und videocodierung parallel? da sin mehr kerne freilich toll. aber das os laufen lassen mit seinen zig diensten, dazu noch browser, chat/skype/ts hat ever, diagnose programme... das is alles für heutige cpu's auch auf einem kern im idle realisierbar (also mit der herkömmlichen pseudoparallelität. da brauch man keinen 8kerner für ^^


----------



## Jan565 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



DarkMo schrieb:


> also server mit heimanwender-pc's zu vergleichen is schon mutig ^^ da muss ich golden mic mal ganz doll recht geben. beim server is eine massive parallelisierung klar "einfach" zu gestalten. viele viele clients wollen zeitgleich bedient werden und das liese sich gut parallelisieren. im zweifelsfall pro anfrage ein thread. aber selbst hier gibts grenzen, denn angeforderte daten liegen zwecks redundanzfreiheit halt dann doch wieder sehr zentral auf wenigen oder gar einem datenträger. gut, datenbanken können ihre daten ja auch über mehrere platten verteilen ^^ aber trotz allem sind auch hier grenzen gesetzt. eine platte kann zu einem zeitpunkt nur einen auftrag bearbeiten. also selbst hier sind der parallelität schon grenzen gesetzt.
> 
> im desktop bereich is das noch viel schlimmer. bei games was zu parallelisieren is nich so ohne. bei strategiegames ginge das zum bsp gut. jede KI bekommt ihren eigenen thread und alle knnen parallel berechnet werden. bei 8 gegnern haste aber auch wieder nen schlussstrich dann bei 8 kernen. gut, mit 2 3 anderen parallelisierbaren dingern bekommt man so vllt nen 12kerner noch gut "ausgelastet" (also das jeder kern ne eigene aufgabe hat), aber dann is arscheinlich jeder kern mit 20% belastet oder so ^^ und viele berechnungen in solchen anwendungen sind von grund auf schon sequentieller natur. der nächste schritt bedingt das feststehende ergebnis des vorangegangenen. das liese sich einfach nich parallelisieren. die meiste parallelität lässt sich wohl für verschiedene betriebsmittel erreichen. also ein thread fürs laden/lesen von irgendwelchen dingen, parallel berechnungen für irgendwas un dann fehlten mir schon spontan die ideen ^^
> 
> also so parallelisierung is sicherlich kein allheilmittel. hmm, zumindest nich, wenn man nur wenige anwendungen laufen hat ^^ zocken und videocodierung parallel? da sin mehr kerne freilich toll. aber das os laufen lassen mit seinen zig diensten, dazu noch browser, chat/skype/ts hat ever, diagnose programme... das is alles für heutige cpu's auch auf einem kern im idle realisierbar (also mit der herkömmlichen pseudoparallelität. da brauch man keinen 8kerner für ^^


 
Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das wir noch lange nicht die höchste Kern Anzahl erreicht haben. So viel ich weiß sind für nächstes Jahr 10-12Kerner im Desktop Markt geplant. Was danach kommt ist echt eine gute Frage. Immer kleiner bringt bald auch nichts mehr, immer mehr Kerne auch nicht, also was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich, warum AMD sich nach solchen ergebnissen nicht ganz schnell daran macht, die Teile auf den Markt zu bringen?


 
Ich denke sie tun alles erdenklich mögliche um die CPu´s so früh wie möglich auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## crankrider (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

sehr, sehr geil 5 Ghz unter Luft , da geht unter Wasser noch was  

mal abwarten...

Grüße

crank


----------



## gecan (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer auf 5.1 Ghz übertaktet*

na bitte geht doch wenn man will mit den GHz wahn !

wenn intel hier seit p4 mit GHz wahn kommen müsste und seit dem das weiter ging bis heute mit den max oc GHz wahn potenzial,

warum soll das amd auch nicht da mit machen ? 

dabei spielt es doch keine rolle was die cpu so an vcore benötigt oder verbraucht, ich meine man ist ja hier nicht gezwungen im zu takten,

und solange hier alles schön kühl bleibt und den cpu kein gefahr bis bei bestimmte max vcore gränze ensteht 

so oder so verkraften hier die amd cpu´s mehr vcore als die intels cpu´s.

aber das spannende ist ja hier an den bully der pro mhz takt leistung des pro modul mit 2 kerne 

ja ansonsten heist es weiter spekulieren bzw träumen und hoffen das amd intel mal zeigt wo der hammer em bully steckt


----------

